# How many hours do you sleep per night?



## Santuzzo (May 18, 2011)

How many hours do you sleep an average per night?

I only sleep 6 hours most of the time, but I think I should sleep 7 hours. I am trying to adjust this, since I feel tired throughout the day a lot when I only sleep 6 hours. Maybe 7 isn't even enough, and I need 8?
I will have to try.

I was just curious about other peoples sleep, as in how many hours of sleep they get and how many hours they think they need per night.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 18, 2011)

I average, 4. It's been that way for a number of years now.

Do I need more sleep? Without a doubt, but theres a number of issues that factor into my lack of sleep. I'm slowly getting them sorted out. Hell, I've gotten it down to 2 nights a week that I don't sleep. That's better than when I would go 3-4 days without sleep, then crash for 12 hours, and do it all over again.

It's common knowledge that the average adult needs 8 hours a sleep a night, but that's complete bullshit. The _average_ adult only needs 4-6 hours.

Notice, I italicized 'average'. Every single person on this planet is different. Personally, I would like a couple more hours of sleep every night, but I've been functioning just fine on what I've been getting the past few years. If I sleep more than 4 hours, I drag ass for 3-4 hours after I've woken up, and I have trouble getting to sleep the next night. 


Take everything I've said with a large grain of salt. My sleep issues are deeply rooted, and stem from less than perfect teenage years, and emotional, physical and mental trauma suffered while serving in a combat zone. Guess we can factor in my 4 year (and running) battle with alcoholism, also.


----------



## Winspear (May 18, 2011)

I always used to get about 9-10. Since I've started bodybuilding I've had a lot more energy, and have been managing to get up at 7 and go to bed at midnight and feel fine all the time. I decided a while ago that life is too short, and am trying to cut my sleep down as much as possible. The last few days I've been staying up until 1am and still feeling good, though I think this 6 hours is about the limit for me so I'll keep it that way


----------



## toiletstand (May 18, 2011)

5-7 hours. the harder i work on sleeping more the less i get so i try to get to bed at a decent time and hope i dont wake up too early.


----------



## Varcolac (May 18, 2011)

5-8 hours. Depends on circumstances. I love sleeping, but I have stuff to do so I only have 8 hours on weekends as a luxury. Weeknights it depends on work and band/social activities but I try to get no less than 6. Sometimes that goes down to 5 - like last night, had the lady friend over and while I love sleep, there are a limited set of activities I'd much rather spend time in bed on.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Leuchty (May 18, 2011)

I sleep 4-6. When I used to smoke weed I got 1-2 hours each night and worked 12 hours a day. Damn Red Bull...

I don't think you're sleeping time is a problem for your tiredness. Maybe look into your DIET and/or STRESS for a solution.

Do you have a decent breakfast?


----------



## Mordacain (May 18, 2011)

4-7 hours. In extremely rare circumstances I can sleep longer, but never in a single shot. An average workday I get between 4 and 6. When I worked third I'd get between 2-4 hours per day (on a 10 hour shift, though I usually pulled 16 hour shifts with great frequency while we were saving up for the house).

That being said, I'd love to get more sleep. Just because I can function on less sleep doesn't mean its a good behavior pattern that is healthy for you. ultimately 7 hours would be ideal.


----------



## Fiction (May 18, 2011)

I usually sleep around 2-8 on weekdays, on weekends if I'm not doing anything I tend to fall asleep earlier around like 12 and wake up at 10-11 (just when I feel like getting up if I have no plans) But If I have a party or do something I usually convince whoever i'm with to come adventure until sunrise, and get like 2 hours sleep haha.

I'm just terrible at sleeping, I have an extremely short attention span. Like I'll be ready to go to bed at 12 and see a video posted on facebook or something and all of a sudden its 2am and I've been reading about some random obscure thing that doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## loktide (May 18, 2011)

i sleep about 5-6 hours in average. 

god bless caffeine!


----------



## Skyblue (May 18, 2011)

normal school days, 6-8 max (though usually just 7) 
I try to keep at least 6, less and I know I'll feel slightly too tired. I can't stand sleeping too much either, most of the people I know don't understand it. If I wake up at 12:00 for example I'll feel like I wasted all my morning.


----------



## Hallic (May 18, 2011)

i Need 8 Hours real sleep. (it sucks) it also takes me at least a hour to get into sleep. i have experimented with it but 8 hours for optimal fit feeling and energy to go on whole day.

even when i go to bed later i wake up 8hours after i slept


----------



## SirMyghin (May 18, 2011)

5-8 hours, but never in a spurt. Always wake up every 3 hours or so. My most gung ho crazy days are usually 5 hours of sleep though I am a tank on those.

I will raise the God Bless Caffeine cheer also. (For all you atheists, caffeine is proof enough for me that God exists, and that He loves you :lol)


----------



## djpharoah (May 18, 2011)

I try to average 6-7. I usually work out before I go to bed and as such my sleep is pretty deep and I wake up really refreshed.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 18, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I try to average 6-7. I usually work out before I go to bed and as such my sleep is pretty deep and I wake up really refreshed.



I don't know how the hell people manage to work out before bed and fall asleep. Usually working out at night makes me stay awake longer than I already do (my sleep patterns are REALLY fucked  ).

Oh, and typically I get about 4-5 hours of sleep per night (or whenever the hell I manage to get to bed  ).


----------



## Hallic (May 18, 2011)

Yea when i work out at night the adraline means at least no sleepyness for the next 2 hours


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 18, 2011)

I've been getting 3-4 hours a night lately, mostly from over working myself with music.

I need to go back to 6-7 hours of sleep !


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 18, 2011)

3-4 hours and I don't drink coffee. Since I don't sleep enough to fall into a deep sleep, I wake up a lot easier than if I were to sleep 7+ hours.


----------



## ST3MOCON (May 18, 2011)

I sleep pretty good. usually when I have school or work early in the morning I will go to bed around 12 pm and wake up around 7 am. When I have more time i like to get more sleep.I find when I get more that 7 hours asleep I feel more drowsy through out the day.


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 18, 2011)

8 hours is optimal for me, 6 is good, 4 is minimal, and any less than that, I just stay up.


----------



## Origin (May 18, 2011)

5-7 for me. I've found 6.5 is very comfy but it's hard for me to hit that when I wake up several times a night and can't get the fuck back to sleep.  So I'd say lately I've been GETTING about 5, which is kinda insufficient to recover from light workouts and running but ehn, it's something.


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

I'm averaging about 9 right now, but that's just because of the depression. On weekends, I go to bed around 1AM and wake up at 7ish, so 6


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 18, 2011)

Usually under 6 but my back problems have been getting MUCH better and I've been sleeping like 8 hours a night


----------



## Santuzzo (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your input, guys!

I thought I sleep very little when I get 6 hours, but I see many of you sleep as much or even less.

One thing I noticed is that when I sleep long (8 hours+) I often get a headache later in the day and I feel even more tired and slow than I would if I sleep only 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## MrMcSick (May 18, 2011)

I get usually 10 lol.


----------



## Origin (May 18, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for all your input, guys!
> 
> I thought I sleep very little when I get 6 hours, but I see many of you sleep as much or even less.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that when I sleep long (8 hours+) I often get a headache later in the day and I feel even more tired and slow than I would if I sleep only 5 or 6 hours.



Oversleeping PISSES me off at myself when I do it, I always wake up with a headache and in a shitty daze. Definitely feel you there.


----------



## Leper (May 18, 2011)

5 - 6 hours on most days
I dont drink coffee, so the first two hours at work are the hardest 
aaaaaaa (I just reached the office)


----------



## Sebastian (May 19, 2011)

usually 6-8


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 19, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> usually 6-8



Same here. 6 during the week, 8 on the weekends


----------



## Santuzzo (May 19, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> I sleep 4-6. When I used to smoke weed I got 1-2 hours each night and worked 12 hours a day. Damn Red Bull...
> 
> I don't think you're sleeping time is a problem for your tiredness. Maybe look into your DIET and/or STRESS for a solution.
> 
> Do you have a decent breakfast?



I think you may have a good point there.

I do have a decent breakfast, but my diet throughout the day is probably not very good, and stress may be a factor here as well.


----------



## klami (May 19, 2011)

6-8 hours here, but often it takes a long time to fall asleep (from 1-2 hours). 
Right now my sleepcycle is good, and I´ll cherish it as long as it lasts..


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

6-7 during the week, about 7-10 weekends with the occasional treat lie in which can run on for quite some time. Always feel like I have wasted my day if I wake up any later than 11 mind, hate getting up but love being up early.

Also I find if I get alot of sleep it just leaves me feeling more tired so I try and stick to my weekly hours as much as possible.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 19, 2011)

Hours don't matter to me. IF I pass out on a nice bed, 4 hours will get me in a good place, however if i sleep on my shitty spring turdtress it doesn't matter how many hours i get,i still feel shitty.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 20, 2011)

7 hours is ideal. Less than 6 or more than 8 is bad for you, but keep within that range and you're good to go.

It's true, I read it in Maxim, the world's most respected scientific journal.

For the record, I get around 6 during the week and 8 on the weekends when school is in session, and I oversleep like a mofo when school's out. I went to bed at 0430 and rolled out of bed at 1400 today. Good times.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 21, 2011)

6 to 10 hours for me. It really just depends on what I did during the day. If I worked out or something it's usally around 10 but if I just play guitar and chill most of the day then just 6.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 24, 2011)

I average ~5hrs. Mostly get closer to 4. Too many years in the military got me used to little sleep.

I NEED more, just rarely get it.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 24, 2011)

About a lot to even more.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

A girl at work who majored in Biology said that more than 6 hours sleep is bad for you... those weren't her exact words but she said something along those lines.


----------



## Xaios (May 24, 2011)

On weekdays I usually get about 5-7 hours, although leaning closer to a bit over 5 lately.

On weekends, I sleep like the dead. 10-12 hours a night at least. It actually kind of annoys me, but I have yet to find a way to stop it. On weekdays I can just "get up." Weekends however, no matter how many alarms I set, my body just won't wake up until it's damn good and ready. I sleep right through them.


----------



## Harry (May 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> A girl at work who majored in Biology said that more than 6 hours sleep is bad for you... those weren't her exact words but she said something along those lines.



Kinda sad that someone that majored in biology can't grasp the concept that people are different and hence aren't all going to need the same amount of sleep


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

Harry said:


> Kinda sad that someone that majored in biology can't grasp the concept that people are different and hence aren't all going to need the same amount of sleep



I see where you're coming from dude, but this girl isn't one for bullshitting. I'm not saying she's right, but she wouldn't have said it if she didn't believe it. Having said that I've disagreed with her before.


----------



## Trespass (May 24, 2011)

I spent all four years in high school seriously undersleeping (3-4 hours a night) from being over involved with musicals, bands, working and all of these things, with the school, being a 40 minute drive into town.

These days, I'm sleeping about 10 hours or more a day. Insomnia hits me hard at night, and I feel like the waking dead. I'll fall asleep somewhere between 1am-3am, and wake up around 1pm-3pm. I was working nights and playing gigs.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I see where you're coming from dude, but this girl isn't one for bullshitting. I'm not saying she's right, but she wouldn't have said it if she didn't believe it. Having said that I've disagreed with her before.



Did she not take into consideration age? Because infants sleep like...all fucking day. haha And then kids probably get like 8 or so, teens are supposed to get around 10 and then it slowly goes back to 8 as you age and then down to the 6 or 7 hours (or whatever she said). Because sleep repairs and rests everything so at certain ages you will need more or less hours just because of what your body is doing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she knows what she's talking about


----------



## Blind Theory (May 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm pretty sure she knows what she's talking about



Maybe. But I'm pretty sure that that was a pretty broad statement. There are people out there with a condition (can't remember the name) that only need like 3-4 hours of sleep a night. Elderly people don't need to sleep more than 6-7 hours. Adults from (I'm guessing) 30-45/50 only need like 8. When you get down into the teen years and the adolescent years (the developing years) the sleeping goes up by 2+ hours depending on age.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 4, 2011)

4-5 if I'm lucky

Usually 2-3 and then about 24 hours till I sleep next, past couple weeks have been a bit better, though


----------



## RGD MIKE (Jun 4, 2011)

2-3. i am manic right now


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in bed for about 5 hours, but I'm always up 3 or 4 times in that period. I only really get a good deep sleep on the weekends when I get smashed and pass out.


----------



## AndrewG716 (Jun 7, 2011)

I go to bed when I'm tired, and wake up when I wake up. Uninhibited that's usually like 10-12 hours. If I get less than 7 or 8 I feel really tired.

I feel like most of how long you sleep is routine. If you sleep 6 hours a night every night, your body will adjust. Just a trend I've seen though, I'm not a doctor.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Jun 19, 2011)

During week 6 h, I'm going to bed too late and wake up too early 

During weekend 8+ ^^.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your input.

Reading all your answers I realize after all I probably get as much (or even more) sleep as most of you.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 19, 2011)

5-6 hours on school nights, any less and i can't function and i feel like i'm gonna die in football practice. 7 on weekends, if i get 8 or more i feel like i never slept at all.


----------



## groph (Jun 19, 2011)

I aim for at least 8, but usually get maybe 6.5 or 7, tonight's going to be one of those nights as I'm currently a minute past bedtime and it takes me a couple of hours to get to sleep which is probably indicative of some big problem.

It generally doesn't matter, I absolutely hate getting up in the AM hours, but I'm in a horrific mood with zero energy if I get less than 6 hours. I think 9 is my ideal but I haven't gotten 9 hours of regular sleep in 3 years. During my "off weeks" like school breaks or breaks in work I sleep from 3am till past 1pm.

I always wake up multiple times before I actually need to get up. I love sleeping, but I hate my sleep. I'm probably dying.


----------



## Strobe (Jun 19, 2011)

8 and I don't feel tired during the day. Less and it adds up to being tired at the end of the week. I need 4 to be able to do anything requiring higher brain functions, and I see a big drop off if I go below 6.

Weekends I will sometimes go as much as 10 if I need to catch up from the week.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish I could the amount of sleep some of you guys get. I work Thursday through Monday and have Tues and Wed off. During the week I work long hours and shorter on the weekend. I'm most likely a very, very small majority on this forum that is into the club scene. My work schedule doesn't go along with the usual club nights. To make it work I'm usually lucky to get 2-3 hours of sleep. I'd consider it more of a power-nap. 

It is by choice, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Korg (Jun 27, 2011)

I sleep 8½ hours usually, a bit more now I have holiday, but it's quite funny there was the same topic on this fitness/bodybuilding forum and everyone were almost getting atleast 7-8 hours of sleep


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 27, 2011)

I get around 8 hours, I go to bed at around 10:30 or 11:00 and wake up naturally at about 7:30. Actually that time is pretty much set in stone for me, even at parties when I don't go to sleep till 4 I'll wake up naturally 8. It's been like this for years now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2011)

It really depends on how many video game hours I'm averaging that week...


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)

9 with the time I need to fall asleep and to wake up. Though 5-7 is enough if I had a calm day.

I hate oversleeping, I have the feeling to loose time but when I force me to have little nights I feel very bad.


----------



## Overtone (Jun 28, 2011)

Never enough... I can tell because most nights I'm out fast (when I slept enough I used to take 20 min to fall asleep) and I don't dream much.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 8, 2011)

weekdays usually around 6 hours

weekends about 8-9 hours


----------



## Mendez (Jul 9, 2011)

I tend to sleep when i feel tired (12-3am), but i don't take into consideration waking up early for school or work....but this summer Ive been waking up at 8ish, except on weekends. So id say i get around 6 hours, yet i still feel tired occasionally. I blame poor sleeping habits in the past, but its all good


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2011)

3-4 hours. 

Not healthy, I know...


----------



## TwitTheShred (Jul 10, 2011)

I sleep about 10-12 hours. i know i'm over sleeping but being unemployed really gives you little motivation to do anything but sleep.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 11, 2011)

About 5 hours... A little more on weekends though.


----------



## ManuelB (Jul 11, 2011)

No more than 7 hours per day. About 9 on the weekend.


----------



## steve3 (Jul 12, 2011)

I sleep daily 6 to 7 hour..
Its enough time to sleep as doctors point of view..


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 12, 2011)

Not enough.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually go to bed around 5am during the summer and wake up at 11am-2pm.

During school, Bed at 1am then wake up at 6am. 

I don't get enough during school nights, it'll be over in a year so i can sleep all day.


----------

